# [Swing] Kalender mit JTable / Einfärben von Zellen



## mmm (30. Aug 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bastle schon seit einiger Zeit an einem Kalender mit Swing herum. Das Ding wäre eigentlich fertig, wenn da nicht die nervige GUI wäre 

So, ich habe mir das folgendermaßen gedacht:
JTable mit zwei Spalten, Spalte 1 zeigt die Zeitleiste, Spalte 2 den jeweiligen Termin.

Aktuell sieht der Entwurf so aus:






Derzeit ist das Vorgehen wie folgt:

Die JTable hat ein eigenes Model, das sorgt für die richtigen Einträge in den richtigen Spalten. 

So wird z.B. in der ersten Spalte immer die Zeit angezeigt. 

Sollte eine Zelle aus der zweiten Spalte angefordert werden, so wird ein Array von Terminen, die den aktuellen Tag betreffen, durchwühlt und es wird geprüft, ob die aktuelle Zelle davon betroffen ist (sprich, ob der Termin irgendwas mit der angezeigten Zeit in Spalte 1 zu tun hat). Das ist alles andere als performant, aber das ändere ich später noch.

Die ersten paar Zellen eines Termins bekommen dann noch zusätzliche Informationen (Titel, Beschreibung, Startzeitpunkt, Endzeitpunkt) verpasst.

Nun würde ich aber gerne alle von einem Termin betroffenen Zellen mit einer Hintergrundfarbe versehen.
Dies passiert über den CellRenderer (der noch nicht fertig und der Grund meines Beitrags ist).
Um herauszufinden, ob eine Zelle wieder vom Termin betroffen ist (um die Hintergrundfarbe zu setzen), müsste ich hier ja erneut durch alle Termine des aktuellen Tages durchlaufen. Ist nicht tragisch, aber irgendwie nicht schön 

Da bin ich aber schon beim nächsten Problem: Wie unterscheide ich im CellRenderer, ob die Zelle einen Zeitindex (die Dinge in der 1. Spalte der Tabelle) oder eine Beschreibung eines Termins enthält?

Kann man irgendwie im CellRenderer in Erfahrung bringen, um welche Zelle es sich gerade handelt (also row/col)?

Was würdet ihr mir raten, wie ich vorgehen sollte? Ich habe bisher in Java nur Kleinkram programmiert, also nichts größeres und auch meistens ohne GUI.

Eine andere Lösung für das "Strecken" der Tabellenzellen auf die Größe des Termins wäre es ja, sowas http://www-st.inf.tu-dresden.de/SalesPoint/v3.1/faq/SwingExamples/html/jtable4.html zu machen, aber das kompiliert bei mir nicht richtig.

Herzlichen Dank für eure Unterstützung,
mmm


----------



## Wildcard (30. Aug 2006)

Schöner währe es meiner Meinung nach wenn die Termine wie in Sunbird Blöcke währen die sich über mehrere Zellen erstrecken, und deren Länge die Dauer des Termins (fließend) wiederspiegelt.
Dann müsstest du allerdings von der JTable Abstand nehmen.


----------



## mmm (30. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schöner währe es meiner Meinung nach wenn die Termine wie in Sunbird Blöcke währen die sich über mehrere Zellen erstrecken, und deren Länge die Dauer des Termins (fließend) wiederspiegelt.
> Dann müsstest du allerdings von der JTable Abstand nehmen.



Ja, das habe ich auch schon probiert. Allerdings habe ich dann Probleme mit der Positionierung: Wenn ein Tag mal keine Termine hat, dann wandert die Zeitleiste in die Mitte (zumindest bei GridBagLayout). Mir fehlt irgendwie die Möglichkeit, feste Ränder zu definieren (wenn auch nur relativ).

Außerdem wüsste ich nicht, wie ich die Breite der einzelnen Termin-Rechtecke gleich setze. Du würdest dafür wohl ein JLabel nehmen und die dann in einem JPanel korrekt mit einem passenden Layout (z.B. GridLayout/GridBagLayout) anordnen, oder?

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis, wie es möglich wäre, sowas zu machen


----------



## Wildcard (30. Aug 2006)

Ich würde da keine Swing Komponenten nehmen. Das ist nicht flexibel genug...
Hier mal ein paar Ideen:
Mach dir eine KalenderComponent die con JComponent erbt und einen ZeitleitenDecorator der ebenfalls von JComponent erbt, und eine andere JComponent aufnehmen kann (genau wie die JScrollPane) und diese mit einer Zeitleiste dekoriert.

Jetzt brauchst du eine Klasse Termin die als Model für einen Termin dient.
Eine Klasse TerminView, die einen Termin zeichnen kann, und eine Klasse TerminEditPart (Controller) die zwischen beiden deligiert.
Ein TerminEditPart bekommt im Konstruktor ein Model(Termin) und verfügt über eine createView Methode die anhand des übergebenen Models eine TerminView erzeugt.
Die KalenderComponent bekommt nun TerminEditParts hinzugefügt, deren View sie automatisch anhand der Daten aus dem Model positioniert. 
Zum Schluß könnte man noch eine Klasse GridKalender machen die von KalenderComponent erbt, und Gitterlinien zeichnet.
Ist alles nicht bis ins Detail durchdacht, aber in dieser Art würde ich es zumindest machen...


----------



## mmm (31. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde da keine Swing Komponenten nehmen. Das ist nicht flexibel genug...
> Hier mal ein paar Ideen:



Erstmal vielen Dank, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, mir zu helfen.



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mach dir eine KalenderComponent die con JComponent erbt und einen ZeitleitenDecorator der ebenfalls von JComponent erbt, und eine andere JComponent aufnehmen kann (genau wie die JScrollPane) und diese mit einer Zeitleiste dekoriert.



Ah, ok, gute Idee, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, erzeuge ich mir dann eine Instanz von KalenderComponent und weise diese Instanz dann einem ZeitleistenDecorator zu, oder?
Sehr schön.



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt brauchst du eine Klasse Termin die als Model für einen Termin dient.



Wie meinst du das - "als Model"? Ich habe eine Klasse Termin, die alle entsprechenden Informationen über einen Termin enthält (Start, Ende, Beschreibung, id, ...), aber ich schätze, du meinst was anderes, oder?



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Klasse TerminView, die einen Termin zeichnen kann, und eine Klasse TerminEditPart (Controller) die zwischen beiden deligiert.



Wie "zeichne" ich dann den Termin? So richtig mit drawLine() etc.? Oder kann ich auf irgendwas zurückgreifen?
Oh je, das hört sich verdammt kompliziert an. Aber das ist ganz gut, so lernt man mehr ;-)



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein TerminEditPart bekommt im Konstruktor ein Model(Termin) und verfügt über eine createView Methode die anhand des übergebenen Models eine TerminView erzeugt.
> Die KalenderComponent bekommt nun TerminEditParts hinzugefügt, deren View sie automatisch anhand der Daten aus dem Model positioniert.
> Zum Schluß könnte man noch eine Klasse GridKalender machen die von KalenderComponent erbt, und Gitterlinien zeichnet.
> Ist alles nicht bis ins Detail durchdacht, aber in dieser Art würde ich es zumindest machen...



Es hört sich alles sehr schön an, nur habe ich ja schon Probleme damit, irgendwas richtig zu positionieren. Oder braucht man den Layout-Manager nicht, wenn man das alles selbst zeichnet?

Da Du Dich mit der Sache richtig gut auszukennen scheinst, eine Frage: Kannnst du mir ein Buch empfehlen, das etwas mehr ist als eine knappe Einführung in Swing, sondern eben auch Themenkomplexe ähnlich dem oben erwähnten beinhaltet?

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Wildcard (31. Aug 2006)

>>Ah, ok, gute Idee, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, erzeuge ich mir dann eine Instanz von KalenderComponent und weise diese Instanz dann einem ZeitleistenDecorator zu, oder?
Sehr schön. 

Ja

>>Wie meinst du das - "als Model"? Ich habe eine Klasse Termin, die alle entsprechenden Informationen über einen Termin enthält (Start, Ende, Beschreibung, id, ...), aber ich schätze, du meinst was anderes, oder? 

Doch, genau so. Eine Klasse die nur Daten enthält und sich selbst validieren kann, aber sonst keine Logik.

>>Wie "zeichne" ich dann den Termin? So richtig mit drawLine() etc.? Oder kann ich auf irgendwas zurückgreifen?
Oh je, das hört sich verdammt kompliziert an. Aber das ist ganz gut, so lernt man mehr icon_wink.gif 

mit den ganz normalen Methoden von Graphics2D, fillRect usw.
Du kannst natürlich auch Bilder verwenden, und Text über diese drüberzeichnen lassen usw.

>>Es hört sich alles sehr schön an, nur habe ich ja schon Probleme damit, irgendwas richtig zu positionieren. Oder braucht man den Layout-Manager nicht, wenn man das alles selbst zeichnet? 

Du brauchst dann keine LayoutManger mehr, weil du keine Swing-Komponenten mehr hast

>>Da Du Dich mit der Sache richtig gut auszukennen scheinst, eine Frage: Kannnst du mir ein Buch empfehlen, das etwas mehr ist als eine knappe Einführung in Swing, sondern eben auch Themenkomplexe ähnlich dem oben erwähnten beinhaltet? 

Du meinst bezogen auf Oberflächenprogrammierung? Nein, tut mir leid, dazu habe ich noch kein Buch gelesen.
Mann braucht eigentlich nur zu wissen was mit MVC gemeint ist, OOP Kentnisse und man sollte so ein Projekt gut planen bevor man anfängt zu coden.


----------



## mmm (31. Aug 2006)

>>Wie meinst du das - "als Model"? Ich habe eine Klasse Termin, die alle entsprechenden Informationen über einen Termin enthält (Start, Ende, Beschreibung, id, ...), aber ich schätze, du meinst was anderes, oder? 

> Doch, genau so. Eine Klasse die nur Daten enthält und sich selbst validieren kann, aber sonst keine Logik.

Ah, okay.

>>Wie "zeichne" ich dann den Termin? So richtig mit drawLine() etc.? Oder kann ich auf irgendwas zurückgreifen?
>>Oh je, das hört sich verdammt kompliziert an. Aber das ist ganz gut, so lernt man mehr icon_wink.gif 

> mit den ganz normalen Methoden von Graphics2D, fillRect usw.
> Du kannst natürlich auch Bilder verwenden, und Text über diese drüberzeichnen lassen usw.

Ok, danke. Ich werde es versuchen 

>>Es hört sich alles sehr schön an, nur habe ich ja schon Probleme damit, irgendwas richtig zu positionieren. Oder braucht >>man den Layout-Manager nicht, wenn man das alles selbst zeichnet? 

> Du brauchst dann keine LayoutManger mehr, weil du keine Swing-Komponenten mehr hast

Dann muss ich mich aber auch um das Verhalten bei Veränderung der Größe des Fensters usw. kümmern, oder?

>>Da Du Dich mit der Sache richtig gut auszukennen scheinst, eine Frage: Kannnst du mir ein Buch empfehlen, das etwas >>mehr ist als eine knappe Einführung in Swing, sondern eben auch Themenkomplexe ähnlich dem oben erwähnten >>beinhaltet? 

>Du meinst bezogen auf Oberflächenprogrammierung? Nein, tut mir leid, dazu habe ich noch kein Buch gelesen.
>Mann braucht eigentlich nur zu wissen was mit MVC gemeint ist, >OOP >Kentnisse und man sollte so ein Projekt gut planen bevor man anfängt zu coden.

Hm, okay, das hört sich gut an. Einige Design-Patterns (Observer, Strategy, MVC, etc.) kenne ich bereits, habe aber noch nie damit praktisch gearbeitet, da ich es immer als unwichtig eingestuft habe. Ich sehe, es ist Zeit geworden, diese Einstellung zu überdenken 

Vielen Dank, du hast mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Wildcard (31. Aug 2006)

> Dann muss ich mich aber auch um das Verhalten bei Veränderung der Größe des Fensters usw. kümmern, oder?


Theoretisch ja, aber für den Anfang würde ich dein Kalender-Panel in eine JScrollPane packen, und erst später die einzelnen Elemente in Abhängigkeit der Fenstergröße anpassen (aber das im Hinterkopf zu halten wenn du dich an's Design machst ist sicher kein Fehler).



> habe aber noch nie damit praktisch gearbeitet, da ich es immer als unwichtig eingestuft habe.


Ganz im ernst, diese Entwurfsmuster sind essentiell und das Buch ganz hervorragend (allerdings sind die Codebeispiele nicht in Java, allerdings auch nicht entscheidend)


----------



## mmm (31. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > habe aber noch nie damit praktisch gearbeitet, da ich es immer als unwichtig eingestuft habe.
> 
> 
> Ganz im ernst, diese Entwurfsmuster sind essentiell und das Buch ganz hervorragend (allerdings sind die Codebeispiele nicht in Java, allerdings auch nicht entscheidend)



Ok, ich habe es mir bestellt. Die Softwaretechnik-Vorlesung im letzten Semester war halt einfach so dermaßen langweilig, dass mich der Themenkomplex eher abgeschreckt hat als animiert, insofern ist es ganz gut, das Thema nochmal anzugreifen ;-)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## mmm (31. Aug 2006)

Noch eine Frage (die aber vermutlich in diesem Forumbereich bald OT werden dürfte):

Graphics2d ist eine feine Sache. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, überschreibt man einfach die Methode paintComponent() eines Widgets und hantiert dort mit dem Graphics-Object, das auf ein Graphics2D-Objekt gecastet wurde.

Wenn ich nun der ZeitLeistenDecorator-Klasse eine JComponent (per Konstruktur) übergebe, möchte ich - wie von dir oben beschrieben) eine Zeitleiste auf das/die übergebene JComponent malen.
Nun mein Problem: Wie mache ich das? Ich kann doch nicht aus der ZeitLeistenDecorator-Klasse heraus die paintComponent()-Methode des übergebenen JComponent überschreiben. Oder doch?

Ich wäre dir / euch sehr dankbar, wenn Du / ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Wildcard (31. Aug 2006)

Die Zeitleiste ist der Vater der JComponent. Dafür kann man ruhig ein JPanel nehmen.
Dieses JPanel reserviert sich irgendwo einen Bereich in dem es die Leiste zeichnet, und setzt auf den anderen Bereich die übergebene JComponent.
Das zeichnen dieser JComponent geschieht dann ganz automatisch.


----------

